# another noob



## mastarter (May 27, 2014)

but we all were once right? here are my stats
I am 40 (almost 41) born in the frozen tundra of WI but blessed by God to be here in TX now. I just started teaching myself to fish at all last year. Never had any family that did it and no friends that were interested. Moved here and got an outdoor bug that I could not shake. Been mostly to fresh water bank fishing (no boat ....yet). Found a few good mentors on line and off that got me on a good path.

I have 3 kids (18/16/12) and a wife who I am learning for as well. So I went to Galveston island state park and fished lake Como. I got a couple hits but could not land them. 

Heard about wade fishing and nearly tried that day but now reading and finding out what I did not know I am glad I waited.


I am located in Kingwood and visit Freeport/Galveston as often as I can. I work a seven on seven off schedule.
To start I can use advice on gear. I have several types of poles and weights of lines. I really like using shrimp (live). I am mostly interested in what kind of clothes are important to keep me active and safe. I am a single income in my 5 person household so I can't get crazy with expense but I understand there is cost.

Is there anyone here who is willing to take a new guy out to show me how this all works. I am quick to learn and willing to listen.

So started to babble. Feel free to reach out here or PM me. Nice to meet you all and thank you in advance for all your help.


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

Welcome to 2cool mastarter. PM sent.


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

When you first get into wading throw on some old tennis shoes blue jeans or shorts and a t shirt and go at it. Shuffle your feet is the main piece of advise I can give. You don't need anything special to wade, all the high dollar stuff is nice to have but it doesn't help you catch fish. 
Make a list of things you need and just go down the list each time you have a little extra money and before you know it you will look and realize you actually have a lot of stuff to load/unload, clean, and put up.

Stringer

Landing net http://m.academy.com/shop/Product_1...e?color=Black&N=10001&Ntt=Landing+net&Ntk=All something like this would work.

Wade belt http://m.academy.com/shop/Product_10151_10051_13999_-1__true?N=10001&Ntt=Wade+belt&Ntk=All this actually has a lot of stuff you need

Here is what I use for a bait bucket http://www.iboats.com/5-Gal-Floatin...le-_-Berkley&gclid=CLfS-YeXzL4CFUZp7AodW3YARw

Then you have you boots, pants, shirts ect ect

Chickenboy has some really good popping corks on his website for shrimp, tie on a 10-18" leader and sling em out there.

I use a 7'2" rod with 12 lb test.

If you have any more questions or need any advise you can pm me.


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Welcome to the asylum!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Welcome. You'll need a sense of humor. You'll want all the gear that's talked about.

The more gear you have, the more you have to take care of. Shuffle, line tight, sunblock. 

Lemme know if you need anything.


----------



## mastarter (May 27, 2014)

John_B_1 said:


> When you first get into wading throw on some old tennis shoes blue jeans or shorts and a t shirt and go at it. Shuffle your feet is the main piece of advise I can give. You don't need anything special to wade, all the high dollar stuff is nice to have but it doesn't help you catch fish.
> Make a list of things you need and just go down the list each time you have a little extra money and before you know it you will look and realize you actually have a lot of stuff to load/unload, clean, and put up.
> 
> Stringer
> ...


Thank you for the advice



poco jim said:


> Welcome to the asylum!


I must be home at last!!!!



OnedayScratch said:


> Welcome. You'll need a sense of humor. You'll want all the gear that's talked about.
> 
> The more gear you have, the more you have to take care of. Shuffle, line tight, sunblock.
> 
> Lemme know if you need anything.


Sense of humor hmmmm I know I had one of those around here somewhere..... I am a night shift healthcare worker where a sense of humor is also required.

Let me ask this then..... can you ....does anyone wade fresh water lakes???


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

When the white bass spawn we wade some creeks for them, also i see people wading in Somerville all the time


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

During the crappie spawn, heck yes! Minnows and get after it.


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

mastarter said:


> Let me ask this then..... can you ....does anyone wade fresh water lakes???


You could. E.g. below Lake Livingston Dam.


----------

